# Just a few pics inc SP !



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

That scirocco was fantastic had chat with the owner top bloke.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Them birds ain't three bad either!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

How many pictures of those poor girls were taken ?
I didn't attend what was the turn out like?


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Very nice thanks for the pics


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Jdudley90 said:


> How many pictures of those poor girls were taken ?
> I didn't attend what was the turn out like?


Much more folk there this year than last. Arrive and shine cars well they must have been at least 50!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

We talking 100's or 1000's? I didn't attend last year either. Wax stock seems to fall on the other halves birthday


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That mondeo reminds me of one of those Hot Wheels cars that you dunk in water and half the colour changes :lol:

Great pics



Jdudley90 said:


> We talking 100's or 1000's? I didn't attend last year either. Wax stock seems to fall on the other halves birthday


Easy solution, get a new missus :lol::lol:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Jdudley90 said:


> We talking 100's or 1000's? I didn't attend last year either. Wax stock seems to fall on the other halves birthday


Is she like the Queen with 2 birthdays as last years Waxstock was on 26th August 2012 and this years Waxstock was today so how can both events in different months of the year fall on your other halfs birthday?????


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Is she like the Queen with 2 birthdays as last years Waxstock was on 26th August 2012 and this years Waxstock was today so how can both events in different months of the year fall on your other halfs birthday?????


:lol::lol:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Is she like the Queen with 2 birthdays as last years Waxstock was on 26th August 2012 and this years Waxstock was today so how can both events in different months of the year fall on your other halfs birthday?????


Ha! Must have missed it for another reason last year. I don't know 
So was it busy guys? Traders seem to be pleased.


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

Ryanjdover said:


> Them birds ain't three bad either!


Who's the blonde one? She's perfection...

Edit: Michelle Westby


----------

